# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Cách viết CV tiếng Anh “chất” và gây được  ấn tượng mạnh

## thanhcuc

Hiện nay, không chỉ có những tập đoàn đa quốc gia hay là các công ty quốc tế mà những doanh nghiệp việt nam cũng khích lệ ứng viên nộp đơn tiếng Anh. Một bản xin việc bằng tiếng Anh bài bản và chuyên nghiệp hoàn toàn có thể khiến người tuyển nhân sự có những đánh giá tốt về trình độ chuyên môn toàn vẹn của bạn. Dưới đây là các hướng dẫn rất chi là chi tiết mà bạn cũng có thể vận dụng ngay vào việc viết CV xin việc tiếng Anh của chính bản thân mình, khẳng định chắc chắn chúng sẽ khiến cho bạn có được một bộ hồ sơ cực “xịn”, có thể vượt qua trọn vẹn những địch thủ còn lại.



*Nắm chắc cấu trúc của một CV tiếng Anh chuẩn.* 

sau đây là những danh mục ít nhất cần có trong CV xin việc:

– Personal details (Thông tin cá nhân): gồm có bức ảnh, họ tên, ngày sinh, chức danh, số phone, thư điện tử, địa chỉ và rất có thể đi kèm địa chỉ của các trang mạng xã hội.

– Career objective (Mục tiêu nghề nghiệp): đoạn này được coi như lời quảng cáo “dạo đầu” về bản thân bạn. Hãy nhấn mạnh vấn đề điểm lưu ý về tính cách và các giá trị khiến bạn nghĩ rằng mình là ứng viên xin việc làm sáng giá nhất.

Ví dụ: “Hard-working student (3.5/4.0 GPA) with proven leadership and organizational skills, and minute attention to detail. Seeking to apply my abilities to fill the internship role in your company. I am a dedicated team player who can be relied upon to help your company achieve its goals.”

– Education and qualifications (Trình độ học vấn): gồm chứng chỉ, tên trường lớp, chuyên ngành nghề học và thời gian theo học.

– Work Experience (Kinh nghiệm làm việc): Trong tình huống bạn có rất nhiều kinh nghiệm làm việc (do không ít lần nhảy việc) thì bạn nên chọn lựa lọc và chỉ liệt kê những kinh nghiệm có tương quan đến việc làm trúng tuyển. Sau đó, sắp xếp chúng theo thứ tự thời gian gần nhất đến thời gian xa nhất. Để gây thu hút mạnh với người tuyển nhân sự, bạn nên chú ý tới sự việc sử dụng những từ khóa, hãy lồng ghép các từ khóa mang tính chất hiệu quả cao như developing, planning, organizing, creating…

ngoài ra, bạn nên khéo khéo kiểm soát và điều chỉnh những kinh nghiệm trong quá khứ (kể cả là phục vụ quán coffe, dạy thêm) sao cho liên quan đến việc làm ứng tuyển. Đó rất có khả năng là kĩ năng chăm sóc khách hàng, năng lực truyền đạt, kiến thức ngành F&B… tất tần tật đều có thể giúp ích cho bạn trong các việc kiếm được điểm với nhà tuyển dụng.

– Interests and achievements (Sở thích và thành tích sinh hoạt ngoại khóa): đừng có đem vào những sở trường tẻ nhạt như xem TV hoặc nghe nhạc, sẽ mưu trí hơn nếu bản thân bạn giới thiệu các sở thích, hoạt động ngoại khóa giúp rèn giũa khả năng lãnh đạo hoặc lòng tin thao tác làm việc nhóm như đá bóng, chơi cờ vua…

“As captain of the school cricket team, I had to set a positive example, motivate and coach players and think on my feet when making bowling and field position changes, often in tense situations.”

– Skills (Kỹ năng): gồm có kĩ năng trình độ, kỹ năng mềm và năng lực chuyên môn về ngôn ngữ

– References (Người tham khảo): thường là thông tin liên hệ của quản lý cũ hoặc là thầy cô giáo cũ trước đây. Hãy nhờ rằng hỏi chủ ý của họ trước khi muốn đưa thông tin vào CV nhé, còn nếu như không, bạn cũng có thể gặp phải những trường hợp “dở khóc dở cười” đấy.



_ Mẹo tiết kiệm thì giờ _ 

Có 1 phương thức mưu trí để tiết kiệm chi phí rất nhiều thời gian của bạn. Đó là dùng một số mẫu CV tiếng Anh đẹp được chia sẻ trên các website tìm việcm làm và tuyển dụng “có tiếng” như *[replacer_a]* và tự biến nó thành của chính mình.




*Chú ý phương thức đặt tiêu đề* 

hầu như mọi cá nhân thường ghi dòng chữ “Curriculum Vitae” vào giữa trung tâm văn bản như một cách đặt tiêu đề, mặc dù vậy, phương thức này còn có vẻ nhàm chán và cũng không mang lại hiệu quả gì. Không dừng lại ở đó, hãy đặt dòng chữ họ và tên của bạn vào việc làm này, vừa giảm sự đơn điệu, lại giúp người tuyển nhân sự thu hút với bạn. Sau này, khi hỏi đến tên bạn trong khoảng phỏng vấn trao đổi, nhà tuyển nhân sự sẽ ngay lập tức nhớ ra bạn vì cách đặt tiêu đề khác những ứng viên xin việc làm còn sót lại. Thiện cảm đó sẽ là dấu hiệu may mắn khiến cho bạn vượt mặt vòng thử thách cam go này.



*Ngắn gọn, logic nhưng phải tập trung vào nhà tuyển dụng và vị trí phỏng vấn* 

Một điều kỵ khi viết CV tiếng Anh là dài dòng, lan man. Bạn nên có cách thức viết CV tiếng Anh làm thế nào cho bản CV gọn gàng mà vẫn lọc được những nội dung quan trọng, mang tính chất điểm khác biệt. Tùy theo việc làm bạn ứng tuyển mà cách viết CV tiếng Anh của bạn khác nhau: Khi trúng tuyển việc làm bán hàng, cách thức viết CV tiếng Anh cần tập trung kỹ năng và điểm mạnh như khả năng tiếp xúc, có kinh nghiệm bán sản phẩm, nhưng nếu ứng tuyển công việc giáo viên, những điểm cần nêu bật của bạn lại hoàn toàn khác.

những đề mục cơ bản của 1 bản CV tiếng Anh bao gồm: Professional/ Career/ Vocational/ Research Objectives (Mục tiêu chuyên nghiệp/ sự nghiệp/ học nghề/ nghiên cứu), Education (Học vấn), Honors/ Achievements (Danh hiệu/ Thành tích), Specialized Skills (Kỹ năng chuyên môn), Work Experience (Kinh nghiệm làm việc), Background (Kiến thức), Community Service (Hoạt động cộng đồng), Interests (Sở thích), References/ Letters of Recommendation (Chứng nhận /Thư giới thiệu).



*Sử dụng các từ khóa cực kỳ hiệu quả, dễ dàng hóa nội dung* 

không phải ai cũng có đủ sức tiếng Anh để dùng các từ ngữ hoa mĩ. Thỉnh thoảng sự chau chuốt thái quá sẽ làm cho văn bản của bạn trở nên dài dòng và chưa hợp. Sự ngắn gọn là vấn đề cần thiết với mỗi bản CV, người tuyển nhân sự chỉ có thể sử dụng 1 không quá lâu để có thể xem lướt qua CV của bạn. Hãy dùng các từ khóa hiệu quả cho CV để trình bày công việc của bạn một cách dễ hiểu và xúc tích, mạch lạc nhất.

Ví dụ:

“I was involved in the creation and implementation of statistical reports for a large metropolitan hospital, which required the use of spreadsheet software for cost analysis and, in addition, the creation of a database to track patient visits”

Hãy viết:

– Created and implemented statistical reports for large metropolitan hospital.

– Analyzed costs with spreadsheet software.

– Created database to track patient visits.

người tuyển nhân sự chỉ rất có thể dùng 1 thời gian ngắn để có thể theo dõi lướt qua CV của bạn.



*Sử dụng động từ dưới dạng V-ing* 

Nên bắt đầu bằng 1 động từ, đồng nhất về dạng, phương thức chia ở các động theo đó. Để CV có vẻ trang trọng hơn, hãy dùng động từ dưới dạng V-ing.

Ví dụ:

- Listening each other’s ideas is carefully

- Participating team for contributing to the project.

- Offering ideas and reporting their findings to each other.



*Sử dụng từ ngữ khá nổi bật nhưng dễ dàng và đơn giản* 

Khi viết CV, giữa những vấn đề cần chú ý là phương thức dùng từ. Bên cạnh vấn đề đó, hãy lựa chọn thể hiện các điều nói lên tính cách con người bạn nhiều hơn thế nữa là những điều mà ai cũng có như Teamwork skills (Kỹ năng làm việc nhóm), Communication skills (Kỹ năng giao tiếp), Negotiation skills (Kỹ năng thương thuyết, đàm phán), Task and time management skills (Kỹ năng quản lý và vận hành việc làm và thời gian), Computer skills (Kỹ năng dùng máy tính), Public speaking skills (Kỹ năng nói trước công chúng)… Để nhấn mạnh vấn đề và làm nhiều mẫu mã bản CV của mình, chúng ta có thể gạch chân, viết hoa hoặc tô đậm, in nghiêng các thông tin cần làm trông rất nổi bật. Cách thức viết CV tiếng Anh này giúp cho bạn được NTD đánh giá cao đấy.

sử dụng câu chữ phức hợp và bóng bẩy không chắc là 1 cách thức viết CV tiếng Anh khôn ngoan vì đây không hẳn là một trong những bài rà soát tiếng Anh. Chớ có tự gây khó dễ bản thân, không dừng lại ở đó hãy là chính bản thân mình và mạnh dạn trình bày quý phái và tính chân thật trong bản CV của bạn. Đó sẽ biến thành ưu thế của bạn và tạo cái nhìn thiện cảm trong mắt người tuyển dụng.



*Tránh sử dụng đại từ nhân xưng ngôi trước tiên* 

đây là nguyên tắc cơ bản mà chưa phải ai cũng biết. Bạn có nhu cầu muốn nói về ai ngoài bạn trong CV của mình?

năng lực cao bạn sẽ bị loại từ vòng đầu tiên khi sử dụng đại từ nhân xưng như thế. Kể cả sử dụng mạo từ, cũng phải rất thận trọng.

----------

